# good home needed



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

You guys were wonderful with that petfinder maltese and I am really impressed with everyone's compassion and ability to work together to help so I thought I would extend this to you guys. I know this is a maltese forum and forgive me if this isnt appropriate but...

I am part of a very active yorkie forum and a friend/member needs some help. She bought a yorkie about a year ago and doesnt feel like she has the time to train him or give him the attention he needs/deserves. She has a maltese which was her moms and her maltese is already trained and a couple years older, however she is having some minor issues with her yorkie which is causing her to want to place him in a place where he can get what he deserves as far as attention. She posted this on the forum a while back to see if anyone on there was interested and the members were very disturbed (myself included) that she wouldnt have thought about this commitment before she got him. Well now a few weeks later I am concerned with his well being and am praying that he goes to a good home. He is a really cutie pie and has been in good hands thus far, as well as being in a house with small children. He is very playful and friendly, but just needs to be in a home where he can have more attention. Here is a picture of him http://www.yorkiefun.com/mbbs2/photos/show...19&photoid=1031
, and if anyone is interested in "adopting" him you can private message me and I will give you her email address. Ofcourse she wants vet references etc. and doesnt want to ship him. She lives in South Carolina and I am sure would be willing to drive to meet anyone.

I asked her permission to post this on another forum I belong to because I was impressed by everyone's efforts and I just thought I would ask if any of you guys who were interested in another dog might be interested in a yorkie, I have 2, along with my malt, and I love them! Thanks everyone! You guys are a great group


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Dec 29 2004, 12:21 AM
> *You guys were wonderful with that petfinder maltese and I am really impressed with everyone's compassion and ability to work together to help so I thought I would extend this to you guys. I know this is a maltese forum and forgive me if this isnt appropriate but...
> 
> I am part of a very active yorkie forum and a friend/member needs some help. She bought a yorkie about a year ago and doesnt feel like she has the time to train him or give him the attention he needs/deserves. She has a maltese which was her moms and her maltese is already trained and a couple years older, however she is having some minor issues with her yorkie which is causing her to want to place him in a place where he can get what he deserves as far as attention. She posted this on the forum a while back to see if anyone on there was interested and the members were very disturbed (myself included) that she wouldnt have thought about this commitment before she got him. Well now a few weeks later I am concerned with his well being and am praying that he goes to a good home. He is a really cutie pie and has been in good hands thus far, as well as being in a house with small children. He is very playful and friendly, but just needs to be in a home where he can have more attention. Here is a picture of him http://www.yorkiefun.com/mbbs2/photos/show...19&photoid=1031
> ...


[/QUOTE]
How sad.what are the minor issues .


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

where is she located? and what is it that makes her want to get rid of him?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the dog is in South Carolina.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 29 2004, 09:07 AM
> *I think the dog is in South Carolina.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26028*


[/QUOTE]

yeah the dog is in south carolina and she doesnt have a fenced backyard so she has to walk him so I think that she just hasnt put the time needed into potty training him and just because her maltese will go on the pads, she expects him too...that is the only issue is the potty training, he needs to go somewhere where there is patience and consistency (which I dont think he has). That is the only issue, other than that he is a great dog who loves children. He is neutered with all of his shots.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wish he was closer...my mom has been wanting another dog since her cocker was put to sleep in april...she has a 6yr old yorkie too..and wanted another. but she is in louisiana like me


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676+Dec 29 2004, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the dog is in south carolina and she doesnt have a fenced backyard so she has to walk him so I think that she just hasnt put the time needed into potty training him and just because her maltese will go on the pads, she expects him too...that is the only issue is the potty training, he needs to go somewhere where there is patience and consistency (which I dont think he has). That is the only issue, other than that he is a great dog who loves children. He is neutered with all of his shots.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26045
[/B][/QUOTE]
Is it hard to potty train a dog that is a year old?


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Dec 29 2004, 10:36 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Is it hard to potty train a dog that is a year old?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26055
[/B][/QUOTE]

yorkies have a reputation for being hard to potty train but I have 2 and havent experiences this, if they do have accidents it is MY fault for not taking them out. I think with consistency ANY dog can be trained. I got my little yorkie at 7 months and we got her potty trained. It helps if you already have another dog because they tend to "copy" the other dog, atleast with my experience. Chase (the yorkie) might also need another environment as he might not be happy or getting enough attention in his current home, causing him to rebel...either way I hope he goes to a loving home where someone would have the love and time for him. I think any dog any age is capable of being potty trained in my opinion.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BrookeB676_@Dec 29 2004, 03:40 PM
> *I think any dog any age is capable of being potty trained in my opinion.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26097*


[/QUOTE]

I agree, I have fostered and rehabilitated rescues, and haven't had any trouble housebreaking adult dogs. They just need the same patience, methods, and focus as a puppy. It sounds to me like no one has taken the time to train this little guy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Brooke, has your friend considered donating him to a rescue group? Not only is it tax deductible, the little guy could get into foster care and get some help with his housebreaking and be evaluated as far as what the perfect home for him is. All adoptees are very carefully screened, too, which makes it a safer adoption, in my opinion.

Shih Tzu and Furbaby rescue is a national rescue based in Florida, but is very active up and down the East Coast. I have a friend from another forum who is very involved with this group and raves about them. If you are interested, email me privately and I can have Barb get in touch with you.

http://www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Marilyn, that looks like wonderful group. They check both personal and vet references and do a home visit. 

As I said before, I think an organized rescue group is the safest way to go if a dog must be given up for adoption. They usually require a contract with the stipulation that if for any reason the dog cannot be kept, it will be returned to the rescue group. That would give me great peace of mind.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 29 2004, 01:44 PM
> *Marilyn, that looks like wonderful group. They check both personal and vet references and do a home visit.
> 
> As I said before, I think an organized rescue group is the safest way to go if a dog must be given up for adoption. They usually require a contract with the stipulation that if for any reason the dog cannot be kept, it will be returned to the rescue group. That would give me great peace of mind.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26110*


[/QUOTE]

I think that rescues are great and I am sure that they do great work but I dont think she likes the idea of him being at more than one other persons home. I could NEVER imagine giving my babies up for adoption so I cant really determine or even comprehend what i would do, but I would feel safer giving it to someone that I knew or atleast someone that knew someone else that I knew. I am sure that she would say for whatever reason if this person has to give it up that she would take him back, but I really have no idea. I cant understand how so many people can just give up a dog, I know our 3 are definitely a HUGE part of our lives and family. I guess the main point is to see if I can be of any help and find it a good home. You guys are very helpful, and maybe someone who will read this post will be interested. I cant really "worry" about it, but I would like to think that I can help in the process of placing any dog in a good home. I know that everyone on here are good pet owners.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Brooke, where in South Carolina is the dog? My daughter is in the Columbia area (Camden) and perhaps she knows someone.


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,

I am a foster Mommy to the little maltese to the left. 

(who I am desperately in love with) 

Anyway - I do all toy breed rescue and I also do alot of training with basic obedience and safety. (Though Miss Prissy had me in a quandry!) I don't claim to know anything! In Fact I swear these babies keep me learning new things ALL the time. 

I live in New England and I so wish I could get that baby! I had a yorkie from the time I was 9 until I was 26. (I am a fair bit older now! LOL) Muffin saw me through quite a lot! 

Why doesn't she surrender him to Yorkie rescue? They have approved homes with people who are already checked out and have been waiting for years sometimes for a yorkie companion. 

I also know someone local who keeps bugging me about my havanese. heehee 
He has a silky terrier and loves those little "moppet" dogs! 

I wish she weren't so far I know several great homes come to think of it. (All checked out vet references, personal references, applications, home visits etc! LOL If I am anything at all its anal! 

Robyn 
and the kids.....


----------

